# 50 vac when switch off



## dennis robbins (Jul 22, 2011)

:whistling2:


dennis robbins said:


> Bet I'm oldest 63 ex Bt now self employed sparky any comment


Got a problem trying to resolve, any switched on sparky out there its long winded..

Visited member of my family who is reasonably competent in doing his own wiring. Problem was even with the ring main socket switched off
50 volts ac was showing on the line conductor I broke down the ring disconnecting sockets 1 at a time, tested between ring main cabling
and proved ok insulation resitance fine , reconnected sockets, fault back again 50 volts on line conductor ac.has anyone out there got a clue what could be causing this condition as I am baffled only thing I can come up with is inductance from other cables close to the ring and as I am the only sparky in the family they tend to depend on me.
nc


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Dennis

First things first.

What type of instrument ( including manufacturer and model ) were you using. And what did you measure between to get the 50 volts.

Problem not uncommon but the cure depends on your answers.

Frank


----------



## dennis robbins (Jul 22, 2011)

*age and does it make a difference*

Yes it does in aggreement with person on forum doesn't matter if you're right or wrong don't argue just walk away knowing you're right like that comment...den:thumbsup:


----------



## dennis robbins (Jul 22, 2011)

frank said:


> Dennis
> 
> First things first.
> 
> ...


yes thanks the meter is a di-log 9083 17th editition part p multifunction tester


----------



## dennis robbins (Jul 22, 2011)

dennis robbins said:


> yes thanks the meter is a di-log 9083 17th editition part p multifunction tester


I was measuring btween line and neutral


----------



## dennis robbins (Jul 22, 2011)

dennis robbins said:


> I was measuring btween line and neutral


 I also used a combivolt2 (dilog) to check the line conductor on its own
no neutral involved 50v showing on neons


----------



## dennis robbins (Jul 22, 2011)

I used a combivolt 2 (di-log) and di-log 9083 multifunction tester any ideas??


----------



## dennis robbins (Jul 22, 2011)

dennis robbins said:


> I used a combivolt 2 (di-log) and di-log 9083 multifunction tester any ideas??


you still there frank


----------



## dennis robbins (Jul 22, 2011)

*ring main problem speaking to frank*

The testeris brand new so no need for calibration, what do you think den:blink:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

dennis robbins said:


> The testeris brand new so no need for calibration, what do you think den:blink:


I think you're hi-jacking this thread and you're getting phantom voltages. 

Back on topic, I turned 23 today. :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I moved these post from another thread and started this new one in the UK forum


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Dennis.

To get the problem you describe it can occurr in two ways only. The voltage is introduced in which case the voltage will be ac. The voltage is induced in which case the voltage will be dc.

You say that the voltage measured is 50 volts ac with the supply switched off. If this is correct it can only be that you have a circuit in use that is feeding the ring main. Since the measured voltage is 50ac you are getting a INTRODUCED reduced voltage feeding via an appliance etc from this rogue circuit.
So first thing first.

Is the voltage ac as you say.
If the voltage is ac it can only present itself in the way described therfore switch of the entire supply and check if the voltage disapears.
if the voltage dispears check that the DIY installer has in fact installed a segregated ring and not somehow borrowed a part circuit. Check also that both ends of the ring share the same mcb and not seperate mcb's.

Come back with your answers and depending upon your reply we can determine if the phantom charge is in fact INTRODUCED or INDUCED. By the way. The induced part would NOT be inductive.

Frank


----------

